# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα >  ζητω να μου χαρισουν  2πλη/ες ζευγαρωστρες ...

## griliaspanos

Γεια σας ,

Ενδιαφερομαι να μου χαρισουν 2 πλες ζευγαρωστρες  σε οποια κατασταση και να βρισκονται  με σκοπο  να τις επιδιωρθωσω  και να τις χρησιμοποιωσω.Οποιος εχει  και θελει  να μου δωσει  ασ μου στειλει πμ .
                                                                                          ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ

----------

